# Bay Hippie Outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Redfishing this past week has been unreal !! Give us a call to get on the books and put your friends on the trip of a lifetime! Also Duck season is right around the corner so give us a call for some 5 Star duck hunting this winter or a Cast and Blast!! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

